# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zmęczenie, wypadanie włosów, wynik TSH.  Problemy z tarczycą

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
ponieważ często jestem zmęczona, wypadają mi włosy, szybko się męczę, lekarz zalecił badanie TSH.
Mój wynik to 2,550 uIU/ml (normy: 0,270-4,200).
Mam się czym martwić?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
wynik masz w środku normy więc w czym niepokój ??????
Powodów zmęczenia, wypadania włosów jest wiele. Jeżeli tu jeszcze bywasz , to odezwij się prywatnie na moj nick.
Za dużo pisaniny by trafiła w próżnię 
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

